# Portuguese Income Tax 2013



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have it in good authority. The reason people are receiving much higher tax bills than before is that the government has now started including state pensions which it did not do before. Apparently this is being staged in i.e. we have not been subject to this for 2013 but will be in the future whereas friends have.


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for this Maggy.

The old story...Give 'Golden Visas' to the rich, and whack the lowest level...UK State Pensioners!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My info's slightly different in that 
a) Pensions received a far higher personal allowance which in recent years has been reduced and is now equal to standard allowances so a level playing field for all.
b) Financas are applying Portuguese Tax in full and only accepting/offsetting UK Tax paid in certain circumstances thereby forcing the "pensioner" to use the Dual Tax treaties to recover tax or change their tax base

Our taxes are going to be higher here as a UK State Pensioner would have a personal tax allowance of £10,500 each so one or both partners might not pay tax in UK, in Portugal your taxed as a couple and tax allowances are under half that even if Financas accepted UK tax paid you would still have to pay any difference between the UK tax deducted & Portuguese tax, look as as if honeymoon is over and it's something that expats really need to now "allow" for this in their plans


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

canoeman said:


> My info's slightly different in that
> a) Pensions received a far higher personal allowance which in recent years has been reduced and is now equal to standard allowances so a level playing field for all.
> b) Financas are applying Portuguese Tax in full and only accepting/offsetting UK Tax paid in certain circumstances thereby forcing the "pensioner" to use the Dual Tax treaties to recover tax or change their tax base
> 
> Our taxes are going to be higher here as a UK State Pensioner would have a personal tax allowance of £10,500 each so one or both partners might not pay tax in UK, in Portugal your taxed as a couple and tax allowances are under half that even if Financas accepted UK tax paid you would still have to pay any difference between the UK tax deducted & Portuguese tax, look as as if honeymoon is over and it's something that expats really need to now "allow" for this in their plans


Aye...and we wondered why some of our ex-pat neighbours are returnng to blighty!


----------

